# FREE Exotic Youth Bowhunt at Bugscuffle Ranch~Lone Star Bowhunters Association



## hot4huntin (Dec 6, 2004)

Bugscuffle Ranch and Brian and Debbie Keeling have once again generously donated an Youth Exotic Hunt to the LSBA. It includes one exotic and lodging. It is open to five (5) hunters. The LSBA will be drawing for four (4) hunters and the final hunter will be drawn from all of the 1st place winners at the LSBA's Soldiers' Angels Youth Archery Challenge, which will take place at the LSBA Banquet. Click the link above for more information.

The deadline is September 1, 2011 and is open to youth 16 and under. You must be a member of or sponsored by a LSBA member. We have youth memberships for 16 and under available for $15.00.

To enter, send a 3 x 5 index card which includes, Name, Parent's Name, Address, Phone Number and email address to:

Youth Hunt
LSBA
117 Hwy. 332 West, Suite J, #101
Lake Jackson, Texas 77566

or

Brad Adams
174 Hidden Meadows Dr.
New Braunfels, TX 78132

Many thanks to Bryan & Debbie Keeling and the Bugscuffle Ranch for the generous donations!!

Good luck!!


----------

